# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Moving a small cedar shed

## ToneG

It is possible to move  small ceder shed (2.8 m x 1.9 m, 2.3 m high) in one piece, without dismantling and re-assembling?. I need to move it (about 15 m ) while we demolish the existing house, and put it down on a new concrete slab or raised bearer and joist timber floor. 
I was thinking to brace each corner internally with some timber at a 45 degree angle, and then make some additional bracing across the 2.8 m length of the shed, at about shoulder height, and (with a few helpers) just pick it up using this internal cross bracing and carry it across the lawn, after removing the bolts holding it to the current slab floor. 
Is this a crazy idea? While the shed framing is pretty solid (structural pine), the lining is just thin cedar cladding, so I'm expecting it won't weigh a huge amount. 
Or any better suggestions?

----------


## OBBob

It might be heavier than it looks.  I guess undoing the bolts and seeing if an end can be lifted will give you the answer. I wanted to do this year's ago on an existing shed but it ended up be pulled down as it was much heavier than it looked,  although yours does look like newer/lighter materials.

----------


## ToneG

Thanks OBBob, 
Good idea -if we can't lift up one end we'll have to pull it apart. 
Also thoght about rigging up some wheels, but pushing it across the lawn won;t be easy...
Cheers.

----------


## OBBob

I've successfully moved large beams alone by using a series of round treated pine logs.  If the shed was fairly stiff and had solid bottom plates that might be feasible (if you can lift it).  Nothing like a challenge!

----------


## Renopa

We moved a shed about that size some years ago rolling it to the new location on bore casing...found some lying in the paddock.  Shed was over 100 years old at the time but survived the move without any problems.  It was a mixture of bush timber and rusty iron.  Hope you can be as lucky!

----------


## ToneG

Thanks OBBob and Renopa, 
The idea of rolling it also crossed my mind - I have enough 150 mm round pine posts to do the job. Might be harder to maneuver but also worth trying. Will take some action shots in a few months time.

----------


## OBBob

If you go down this path, you may find you can bolt a timber across one end and use a hydraulic jack to lift it enough to get the rollers under. Obviously you need to be extremely careful you remain well clear but it might save you back.  :Smilie:

----------

